# California surges invisible?



## Raccoon (Sep 10, 2017)

So, on Feb 21, Uber gave me this notification.

In the last two nights, I haven't seen ANYTHING noting level of business on my map here in Humboldt county. I've even looked multiple times in places in my market where I KNOW there are frequent surges on Friday / Saturday night (like Sacramento and Chico), and I have seen nothing.

*Are they just, like, outright hiding surge info, now?*


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I wish they'd just decide on one "experience" and then leave it the F alone, instead of tinkering with something seemingly every week.


----------



## Raccoon (Sep 10, 2017)

Okay, now I can personally confirm: The only "new" thing about the maps is the lack of surge info. The "highlight areas of high demand" part isn't new -- it's the same old "drive here for shorter wait times" stuff from before. 

I actually would have liked a detailed heat map of activity.

Uber just took something away from us, and presented it as a "new experience."


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Raccoon said:


> View attachment 419721
> 
> 
> So, on Feb 21, Uber gave me this notification.
> ...


How satisfied are you driving for Uber?

Reply: How satisfied are you being dishonest to your community you don't pay taxes in?&#129323;&#128551;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

How odd not all of California recd that notice. Staged roll out?


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

SHalester said:


> How odd not all of California recd that notice. Staged roll out?


probably beta testing with a smaller pool of drivers before statewide rollout


----------



## Makeabuck (Jul 21, 2017)

Humboldt County love arcata and Trinidad. Spent alot of time there.

Here down south in San Diego I cannot see orange county surge if in San Diego. Same goes if in Orange county I can't see San Diego surge but can see la. Been that way along time

QUOTE="Raccoon, post: 5910301, member: 122658"]
View attachment 419721


So, on Feb 21, Uber gave me this notification.

In the last two nights, I haven't seen ANYTHING noting level of business on my map here in Humboldt county. I've even looked multiple times in places in my market where I KNOW there are frequent surges on Friday / Saturday night (like Sacramento and Chico), and I have seen nothing.

*Are they just, like, outright hiding surge info, now?*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Seems like you guys have to wait until you get a ping to see if you're in a surge area. That sucks.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

You are experiencing the Kalanick legacy friend. Uber giveth and uber taketh away.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Raccoon said:


> View attachment 419721
> 
> 
> So, on Feb 21, Uber gave me this notification.
> ...


Don't worry about it. I think it's a scam. If you drive toward one of the orange/red zones, the edge will remain just ahead of you, vanishing as you approach, and then Uber will give you a ride back where you just came from.


----------

